# query on spouse immigration when my fiance is in bridging visa.



## chella (Mar 16, 2010)

hi,
i'm chella from India.and i wish to know whether it is possible for my fiance to marry me when he is in his bridging visa.he had a temporary residence visa and then applied for his PR without accompanying his IELTS so he got his bridging for 18months.we want to get married.is it possible to get married and apply spouse visa for me.i'm in India and he lives in Melbourne.


----------

